# Credit check



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

This might be of interest to you folks (or perhaps your younger relatives/friends who are looking to secure a mortgage etc)...

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/creditclub

In the past I have been put off getting my 'free' credit score as you have to enter bank details etc even though you can cancel later.

I did this one and no bank details (aside from the name) are required. It will give you your credit score and then if you want the full report you can pay £2. No worries if you don't. Being Martin Smith there's also other useful info provided too

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah I did one last week, been advertising on TV for ages, Clear score, all done with no bank details, I was very surprised at how high my score was TBH.






.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

It did not work for me.

It repeatedly asked, at step 3, for Verification by account details and asked for a different account from previously, but when I tried to enter Current Account it said 'service not available'

Not really bothered as I am unlikely to borrow again, or maybe just to temporarily cover purchase/sale of MH if purchase comes first, and I do not want to cash ISA or Pension.

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yup, just did it and amazingly have a score of 990..??
I personally hate the whole concept of the credit agencies being judge, juror and executioner of people they have never met.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Totally agree Ray

Fortunately I am past having a mortgage or needing a loan for anything (touch wood). Mine was 999 plus 89% chance of getting a yes on CC's etc...not that I want/need anymore of them (2 for use in Blighty and a Clarity card for abroad)

I'll be VERY interested to see what my lad's scores are though :wink2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Yup, just did it and amazingly have a score of 990..??
> I personally hate the whole concept of the credit agencies being judge, juror and executioner of people they have never met.
> 
> Ray.


Ray

Look at it this way; at least we ave some idea of how they are rating each of us, instead of being in the dark.

Geoff


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

I tried it but well into the questionnaire it asked for my bank details!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

blondel said:


> I tried it but well into the questionnaire it asked for my bank details!


Really?

It only asked for the name of my bank. Are you positive you are on the right thing?

You say "well in" to it but the whole thing was only 2 pages and 1 more for Experian just to check on what cards you carry!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Anyone tried noddle? It also doesn't make a note on your official credit record. I tried it and got a credit score of about 700, but then it knows I've been ski-ing.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

HermanHymer said:


> Anyone tried noddle? It also doesn't make a note on your official credit record. I tried it and got a credit score of about 700, but then it knows I've been ski-ing.


The MSE one I linked to is a soft search as well, so no record kept either.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Never done this before, but a soft search, 979 out of 999. So it seems I'm a reasonable risk :wink2:


tony


Ps do you need a million a year for 999 >


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

GEMMY said:


> Never done this before, but a soft search, 979 out of 999. So it seems I'm a reasonable risk :wink2:


I'd lend you a fiver based on that Tony....:smile2:



GEMMY said:


> Ps do you need a million a year for 999 >


Cant do...as that is what I have (not the million a year bit) :smile2:

I think I am down to a gross £12k a year now part time teaching :surprise:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

It must be that 50 grand I borrowed off Wonga, at a very reasonable 900% per month payable over 10 years :laugh:


Or it could be I've recently changed one of my banks :wink2:


tony


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I signed up with Noddle a while back. Can't remember why but it might have been on the recommendation of Martin Lewis??


I think that once you are signed up it keeps reviewing your credit rating and lets you know if anything changes. I get an email every now and then with an update.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

GMJ said:


> Really?
> 
> It only asked for the name of my bank. Are you positive you are on the right thing?
> 
> ...


Maybe not, but I went through the link given. To be honest I did think that it wanted to check the bank account as my personal income is not that much. State pension and very small works pension. So as I said low income but no mortgage or other loans to pay. :serious:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

My update came in yesterday.....................999.......................after only buying groceries and meals out, so why the change?







tony


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Mine dropped from 994 to 953 and I had not done anything that required a search. Who cares anyway, house paid, 2016 Motorhome and some money in the bank. Just my care home fees and funeral costs to worry about. I wonder do the care homes do a credit check !!

Davy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I was once refused credit

Paid for a check

It seems that once the bank required my maiden name 

So I had two names

Very suspicious 

But as the last time I used my maiden name was 63 years ago

I thought stuff them

I don't need credit anyway fortunately , I always pay cash although through credit or bank cards

The former are paid in full monthly, but I like my tesco vouchers

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We still have the friendly Bank Manager here in France. He can become like an old friend very quickly.
After paying off the 2.9% car loan I asked for more just to maintain my credit rating. I must be assumed a good risk as the new one is only 2.4%.
The only thing they ask for is your tax return. This gives your declared income and ability to pay. Very quick application and instant answer.

Ray.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Got a score of 989 so looks like I'm OK. Read that using a credit card to get cash is a big no no. I always use my Halifax Clarity Card for cash abroad and have done for years as advised by "Martin Lewis ". After reading more into the credit score you can explain why you are drawing cash from a credit card and they will take this into account. 
I draw cash out and then transfer the amount from my bank to pay my card company the same day. 

Tip for those who have children. 

Once your child reaches 16yrs of age, if you haven't already set them up with a bank account. If their mobile phone or sim only is on contract (put the contract in their name) and set up payments from their account as this will put them on the ladder and give them a good start for a credit score providing payments are met.


----------

